# How To Clock Fast And Be Good And Stuff



## Mollerz (Mar 20, 2014)

What up gangstas.

I'm doing a short series on how to solve clock quickly, the first video has been released and contains basic information for being able to sub-10 on clock. The information in this video shows Fixed Pin Order, what to look for during inspection and a couple of easy lucky cases, with which you can figure out all the lucky cases yourself. With even less than the information contained in this video I am able to average around 8 seconds but using only the information provided is plenty for sub-10. I hope you enjoy!

[youtubehd]iLyWFyX6xPQ[/youtubehd]

The video following this will follow on from the easy lucky cases shown here and tell you how to be able to make use of nearly every single lucky case presented. The final video will be on no flipping and how to practice for those eventualities. I don't have a schedule for release but if the next video is highly requested I'll get it done sooner.

Enjoy!


----------

